# Pc hängt sich auf



## 2000elias2000 (10. März 2015)

Hallo an alle. Also ich sag erst mal mein Problem.

Mein Computer hängst sich bei gewissen Spielen auf (z.b.: Fifa 14/15, Ghost Recon, etc.). Aber nicht bei allen! Nachdem der Pc sich aufgehängt hat, kann ich nix mehr machen. Nicht mal Pc sperren. Ich kann ihn nurnoch über "Hard-Reset" neu starten. Nun meine frage: Was kann ich dagegen machen ?

MFG Elias


----------



## SpiceLab (10. März 2015)

Interessant zu wissen, wäre die Hardware-Ausstattung im Detail


----------



## 2000elias2000 (10. März 2015)

Okey


----------



## SpiceLab (10. März 2015)

Ganz wichtig in dem Zusammenhang: was für eine Grafikkarte kommt zum Einsatz, und sind die Treiber aktuell?


----------



## 2000elias2000 (10. März 2015)

Als ich das gestartet hatte und er sich aufhing  waren sie glaub ich (bin mir nicht sicher)  aktuell.


----------



## SpiceLab (10. März 2015)

Hab da mal fix recherchieren müssen - gibt ja für alles google 


			
				FIFA 15 PC System Requierements hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Minimum Required Specifications:*
> ...
> Minimum Supported Video Cards: ..., NVIDIA GTX 650
> *Recommended Specifications:*
> ...


Quelle: http://www.fifa-patch.com/2014/06/fifa-15-pc-system-requierements.html

Zum Leistungsvergleich der einzelnen Modelle/Typen siehe ihre "Technische Daten":

1. GT 520M: -deine Grafikkarte- http://www.nvidia.de/object/product-geforce-gt-520m-de.html
2. GTX 460: http://www.nvidia.de/object/product-geforce-gtx-460m-de.html
3. GTX 650: -weil "650" nicht gelistet zum Vergleich- http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce-gtx-645-oem-de.html#pdpContent=2 & http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce-gtx-660-oem-de.html#pdpContent=2
[edit]Tipp-Ex[/edit]​


----------

